# Special Pricing for Plowsite members



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

For the next 2 weeks, I am offering a special to Plowsite.com members:

Treated Bulk Salt *$75*/ton delivered anywhere in Chicagoland and Indiana (email me and I'll send you a picture)

Bulk Salt: *$61*/ton plus delivery. (Email me your location for exact price)

Calcium Chloride 50lb bags: truckload *$9.49*/bag Picked up: *$9.99*/bag

Calcium blend 50lb bags: truckload *$6.25*/bag Picked up: *$7.40*/bag

MAG Chloride 50lb bags: truckload *$9.99*/bag Picked up: *$10.49*/bag

Bagged Salt 50lb bags: truckload *$3.59*/bag Picked up: *$3.99*/bag

Truckload prices are for the general Chicagoland area. Email me your specifics. Picked up materials are available our Forest Park warehouse. Please mention "Plowsite" when responding...these prices are not being advertised elsewhere.

If you are NOT in Chicagoland, send me an email. I may be able to help you anyway.
Thanks, and....LET IT SNOW!


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Chicagoland forklift delivery available as well.


----------



## coleex (Sep 6, 2011)

Where in Indiana is delivery available for that price? I am 40 miles north of Indy.


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

coleex;1323589 said:


> Where in Indiana is delivery available for that price? I am 40 miles north of Indy.


that should not be a problem. Give me a call and let's talk about the details


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Several of you are asking, so I'll post it here. Our treated bulk salt begins shipping the week of November 1. Thanks for asking....


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Had a lady on the phone this morning...she asked questions for 20 minutes about how much salt she needed, how to apply it, when to apply it, etc, etc. End of story....she wanted one pallet...but not quite yet. 

Ah, one of those days!


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

*Chicagoland bulk treated salt*

Great response, everyone...thanks for all the calls!

Just a reminder, our bulk treated salt will begin shipping the first week in November. Most of these orders will be filled the week after next.

Thanks again,

Dan


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

These prices are still valid, but lowered calcium chloride to $9.79/bag pallet price.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Dan could you call me sometime this week I need to place an order soon.


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Will do, Jeff....


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

These prices have been extended.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Dan can you call me agian lost your number. Thank russ. 708-670-8504. I need to get some treated


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

WOW.....that is some cheap salt! Lucky for those that are near that deal.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

Dan was great to work!


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

Has anyone else on here ordered the bulk treated salt from Dan and not get treated salt delivered? The salt that we got delivered is whiter than the grand wizard at a kkk rally. Called Dan about it, and he asured us that it was treated salt, but they forgot to put the coloring in the liquid! (I'm calling BS on that) Found out that the salt that was delivered came from Tru Green, and so far they are willing to get to the bottom of it, and even stated that it was treated salt that was delivered. From another member that I spoke with on here, Dan is not able to be reached at this time.


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

jbutch83;1361990 said:


> Has anyone else on here ordered the bulk treated salt from Dan and not get treated salt delivered? The salt that we got delivered is whiter than the grand wizard at a kkk rally. Called Dan about it, and he asured us that it was treated salt, but they forgot to put the coloring in the liquid! (I'm calling BS on that) Found out that the salt that was delivered came from Tru Green, and so far they are willing to get to the bottom of it, and even stated that it was treated salt that was delivered. From another member that I spoke with on here, Dan is not able to be reached at this time.


John -

I have answered your call every time you have called me. My cell phone is 708-774-1333 That is a complete fabrication that I am "unable to be reached." You are free to call me anytime.

As for the treated salt, I called Rhonda BEFORE the material was delivered and explained to her that the salt is treated, but there is no dye in this material. She asked for an MSDS and that has been provided. Dye is not a melting agent and does not effect the performance of the material.

Ice Ban is a good product, but it is clear. Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it's not there.

Dan


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

HLS Wholesale;1362060 said:


> John -
> 
> I have answered your call every time you have called me. My cell phone is 708-774-1333 That is a complete fabrication that I am "unable to be reached." You are free to call me anytime.
> 
> ...


Dan,

I have not had an issue getting a hold of you, but another member on here has contacted me and said that he has not been able to get a hold of you. As for Ice Ban, according to your emails it was supposed to be treated with both Ice Ban and Geo Melt. According to the rep at Tru Green, the salt that was shipped and delivered is not treated with anything other than a binder to keep it from clumping. Also according to the MSDS sheets that you emailed me, both of the treatments for salt had a color to them, and again the salt that was delivered is pure white. I can post pictures of the salt that was delivered if you like.


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

John, 

I've talked to the rep at Trugreen and he has never spoken with you. He has spoken with Rhonda....I believe you are misinformed. This treated salt has been previously treated with beet extract and more recently reprocessed with Ice Ban. 

Feel free to call me if you would like to discuss further.


----------



## coleex (Sep 6, 2011)

Tru-Green rep called me yesterday questioning color of my salt. After talking briefly with the rep, we determined that my salt is treated with beet juice and most recently, Ice ban. He was concerned with the shipment that came to Indiana that was white in color and sounded to me like he was trying to get to the bottom of it! Hopefully this will help with the concerned parties. 

As for contacting Dan, he is a business man and I am sure he is not always just sitting around waiting for the phone to ring. I have tried to call him before without answer, but it is not every time.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

These are the pictures of the salt that was delivered. According to Dan's orginal email, they should have been treated with Ice Ban and Geo Melt, which are both dark in color.


----------



## deicepro (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks like plain dry salt??...


----------



## Tbrothers (Dec 30, 2009)

doesn't look right to me,if it was mixed with Geo melt it would be brown in color. you should be able to smell if its treated. touch it with your hands and see if it leaves a residue on your fingers.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

looks just like mine......


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I realize its under an enclosure but it looks a lot darker than my stock pile. Mine was literally bright white. Hope it all works out for you guys.


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

The salt was treated with beet last year, run through the crusher again and retreated with Ice Ban this past month. The Ice Ban chemical reaction with the beet and sodium caused portions of the 10,000 ton pile to turn a whitish/grey. Most of the pile is a tan color, but not uniformily so. The deliveries I've seen have been tan in color, but some customers have received deliveries such as this that are more white. Because this is from a one-time liquidation, the owner, Spring Valley (in Wisconsin), chose not to add a coloring dye to the material. 

The people who actually purchased this particular pile (not the poster on this forum) have been in regular contact with Spring Valley, Trugreen (the primary marketer), and myself. They seem to be reasonable people and satisfied with the explanations given to them as to the color. Of course, the conclusive evidence, as with any product, will be the performance of this product when the temperatures drop. Spring Valley, Trugreen and myself are confident in that result.

This material is being sold at an extremely discounted price of $75/ton delivered. If any of you are interested in this, please feel free to contact me. I can also give you the contacts at Spring Valley or Trugreen if you'd like to talk with them.


----------



## Westhardt Corp. (Dec 13, 2009)

Just a thought for the skeptics--if you think it's not treated, taste it. Really.

None of those agents are deadly (or harmful, really--just don't swallow it) in small doses--but they do NOT taste very good. You'll know pretty quick what's treated and what's not.

Food for thought (pun intended, LOL)


----------



## coleex (Sep 6, 2011)

looks just like mine...... I'm with Viper on this. It is quite easy to tell it is not normal rock salt just by looking at it. Let alone tasting it!!!


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

just picked up a pallet of your chloride salt bags today.
thanks again and thanks for the price !!!


----------



## phillie (Aug 24, 2010)

Any chance on another deal like this again?


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Yes, give me a call @ 630-524-2688
Thanks


----------



## lawnsrusinc. (Nov 30, 2003)

Hopefully the prices will be better this year our bulk prices are less delivered work a deal


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

So why dont they just color it with dye? Just treat it and dye it so you dont have this problem. I will not order treated that isnt dyed a color. Sorry, but i dont trust anyone. Ive been in business waaaaaay to long and have seen a lot of shady stuff. I'm not saying you are wrong here, i am just saying that there is an easy fix to the issue. If you cant 100% prove its treated, then dont sell it. And i mean prove it by other means then saying its treated. Just my .02.


----------



## The Real True (Oct 20, 2012)

*Spring Valley Treated Salt*

We have talked to many people about this salt. It is whats left over from there bagging. It is really fine and the flow is really bad just be careful when buying this product. Remember the saying if its to good to be true then there is a problem


----------



## mikeplowman (Jul 20, 2011)

do you still have a deal on salt bags per pallet going on?
im in need of 8-16 pallets of rock salt


----------

